# Paddy's 2nd bday and Woofstock pics!



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

Paddy's bday didn't go exactly as planned (i was a bad mommy and had a personal crisis that weekend), but i still tried to make it as fun for him as possible. I took him to WOOFSTOCK which is this awesome outdoor dog festival held annually downtown Toronto in June... they market it as the biggest one in North America, but I'm not sure if that's true or not haha. It's amazing fun - thousands of dogs, dog owners and dog lovers walking around closed off streets for the whole weekend! there are tons of dog vendors and you can get soo many free samples. Sorry for the ginormous pics... I always just copy these from my facebook

paddy excited to be at woofstock:
[attachment=55911:5409_119...337810_n.jpg]

dog lover's paradise:
[attachment=55907:5409_119...505886_n.jpg]

[attachment=55915:n5161975...429_1238.jpg]

[attachment=55909:5409_119...285167_n.jpg]

paddy making new friends w/ other malteses :
[attachment=55910:5409_119...249777_n.jpg]

my little wussy boy going mommy pick me up!  
[attachment=55908:5409_119...024249_n.jpg]

they have this fountain and all the big dogs go crazy! they love it. it's funny because all the little dog owners are shielding their dogs from getting wet and saying things like "are you crazy? i'm not putting foufou into there" :biggrin: 
[attachment=55912:5409_119...188662_n.jpg]

tired and messy after a long day:
[attachment=55906:5409_119...812124_n.jpg]

paddy and his bday cupcake:
[attachment=55913:5409_119...604280_n.jpg]

[attachment=55914:5409_119...547510_n.jpg]

my little baby giving me a sweet kiss :wub: :
[attachment=55916:5078_941...412592_n.jpg]


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Awww....Paddy!! :wub: :wub: :wub: It is called, Woofstock? lol..that is too cute!!!! Very clever name, haha

Paddy has one of the most brilliant smiles I have ever seen on a Maltese..it makes me smile each and every time I see his picture. He melts my heart! I know I have said it before but Paddy is definitely one of my favorites!!

Happy belated birthday Paddy!

PS- and you look gorgeous btw!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Paddy's such a cutie!! :wub: :wub: Happy second birthday, Paddy!! Sure looks like he had a blast and is totally in love with you!


----------



## dex'smom (Jan 11, 2009)

he looks like he had a fab time!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I love all your pictures......the day was just beautiful!!! Everything looked like fun and I am sure Paddy loved every second of it!! He got his little Birthday Cupcake with the candles!!! I too love Paddy........he is a little doll! Thanks for sharing your Paddy's Special Day with us!!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Happy Birthday!!! Wowza looks like an awesome time at Woofstock!! Wish we had on like that. What a great event.
Paddy, hope your 2nd year is just the best. Many hugs and kisses to you my little tenor. :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Great photos! Looks like Paddy had a great day at Woofstock and a fun birthday too.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Happy Birthday Paddy!
you and your mom look great together! Woofstock looks like fun, the last time I was in TO was in October so I missed out. Something to keep in mind for next year.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh he is just too darn cute!!


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

aww paddy is a sweetheart. he is adorable! and you're so pretty


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

paddy says thanks for all the bday wishes! 

woofstock is SO much fun... it's nice to have a place to take dogs out. all the surrounding restaurants get into the spirit too and you see as many dogs on the patios as people haha. 

QUOTE (Maglily @ Aug 18 2009, 04:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=819261


> Happy Birthday Paddy!
> you and your mom look great together! Woofstock looks like fun, the last time I was in TO was in October so I missed out. Something to keep in mind for next year.[/B]


yes, do keep it in mind! it's held annually in june and it's always a ton of fun. would be great to see more malts there!

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Aug 18 2009, 03:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=819234


> Paddy has one of the most brilliant smiles I have ever seen on a Maltese..it makes me smile each and every time I see his picture. He melts my heart! I know I have said it before but Paddy is definitely one of my favorites!![/B]


awww what a great compliment! paddy is a very smiley dog... when we go for walks, ppl are always stopping me to comment on how happy he looks :biggrin:


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

It looks like you guys had a great day! Paddy is super cute!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwwwww Paddy looks great! He is just too cute! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Paddy is so adorable. :wub: Sure looks like a fun day for your little birthday boy.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

WOW! Woofstock sounds wonderful and from your pictures was a lot of fun. That was a great way to celebrate Paddy's 2nd birthday.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

oh my gosh - it looks like he had a great birthday and that you had so much fun at the festival! I don't think I would want Hunter in that big messy fountain either!!


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

Paddy is so cute


----------



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

Happy belated birthday, Paddy! You look so handsome!

Woofstock looks very cool!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Paddy looks adorable as always. Woofstock looks fantastic. It looks like he had a fun filled birthday. He is such a cutie. I love Paddy. What a cute little bed/house that looks like in the pic of him eating his cute birthday cupcake.
[attachment=55926:Bday_Belated_fish.jpg]


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

I love seeing Paddy pictures, he is just so adorable! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: It looks like he had amazing fun at Woofstock, but the last picture is my favorite (and you look gorgeous)! 

Thanks for sharing. :biggrin:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

What a darling, happy, sweet Paddy!!!! Great pictures.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

What a great way for Paddy to celebrate his birthday. He got to go to Woofstock!!!!!!!!! How fun!!! Lily, you and Paddy are both beautiful!!!!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm so sorry I'm late, but a Big Happy Birthday to you, cutie-patootie!!
I was so excited to see that this post included photos. I always adore seeing Paddy and his abundant preciousness! :wub: 

[attachment=55942:happy_bday_bear.jpg]


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Lily -- thanks for sharing the awesome pictures. :wub: :wub: You and Paddy both look like you had a really good time. :biggrin:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Great photos thanks for sharing!


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

What a fun time! Paddy is a package of cuteness. :wub:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh, that looks like so much fun!  Happy Birthday, Paddy! :chili:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

He is SO SO adorable, thank you for sharing with us :wub: :wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Dearest Paddy,

I am so sorry I missed your special day. You are such an adorable little boy and your Mommy is a beauty :wub: 

Happy Birthday Dear Paddy!!!!!!!


----------

